# 99024?



## tamara.battle (Jun 8, 2009)

Do you code a global follow-up in the office OR inpatient as 99024? Or would it be a different code?


----------



## Karolina (Jun 8, 2009)

It is my understanding that 99024 is the code to use in either setting. This code is statistical only, as the payment for the service is part of the global package. It does not specify in- vs. outpatient.


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Jun 8, 2009)

We use it for tracking .. both inpatient/office .. doesn't matter where the service took place, it's considered global in both settings.


----------



## flmoore (Jun 8, 2009)

Accually Anthem will allow a $10. reimbursment for the 99024 as global office
visit for follow up care. However, I have not seen any other Ins that will pay this.


----------



## fisherl2 (Apr 6, 2010)

*inpatient post op 99024?*

I have a question about 99024 inpatient post op.
The procedure was done by surgeon A who did a matectomy and plastic surgeon B who did a breast reconstruct with tiss expander seperate op notes same date and time both physicians see patient next day.  Do both physicians get 99024? Would you consider plastics and general surgeons same specialty?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 6, 2010)

*Plastics and General Surgery*

Different specialties. Each performed a procedure with a 90-day global. Each has to follow the rules re global post-op care.

99024 does NOT go to the insurance company is our practice. Strictly a statistical record for us. So, yes, we would code for both surgeons.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## javier1981 (Apr 6, 2010)

*We get paid for 99024*

We are a Bariatric/General Surgery Practice and we use the 99024 code for follow up global patients. One payor allows us $27.50 and another $24.95. Hope this helps.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 7, 2010)

*Which payers?*



javier1981 said:


> We are a Bariatric/General Surgery Practice and we use the 99024 code for follow up global patients. One payor allows us $27.50 and another $24.95. Hope this helps.



Javier, flmoore, and anyone else who is getting paid ...

Which payers reimburse for this code?  

Is it the payer, or a specific plan?

Thanks

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## armen (Apr 7, 2010)

we bill the code in our practice but it never appears on the claim form, since we do not get payment for it.


----------



## aguelfi (Apr 8, 2010)

I'd like to know who those payers are too.


----------



## armen (Apr 8, 2010)

On our BCBS fee schedule 99024 has $51 allowance. We do not even bill it to insurance so i do not know if they would pay. I believe it is illegal to charge for 99024. 
The CPT® manual defines 99024 as “Postoperative follow-up visit, normally included in
the surgical package, to indicate that an evaluation and management service was performed during a postoperative period for a reason(s) related to the original procedure.” This code is provided specifically for documenting that the follow-up visits,
which are expected after a procedure, are actually taking place. If you are not filing these no-payment visits, you expose your practice to charges of failing to provide the full level of care bundled into the procedure.


----------

